# UBER IS OUT OF CONTROL....



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

There are so many things going on with Uber vs. the driver in the last 6 months. I'm in the Savannah Georgia market and we are in the "PILOT" market for "upfront" pricing. Since September 2021 Uber started showing the driver exactly how much they will be paid and exactly where they will be going upfront, prior to us accepting the ride. The only trouble is our rates have plummeted and Uber is taking up to 50% of the fares. Fact. 
Secondly, many people in my market have had their accounts hacked and had their weekly wages stolen. We have evidence that this is being done from the inside of the Uber company. Drivers are receiving calls from "UBER SUPPORT" showing on their caller ID and from that point accounts are being hacked and money stolen.
Third, We just received the 2022 user agreement. Nowhere in there does it say you will be disciplined for cancelling or declining rides. In fact, it explicitly says the driver has the choice to accept or not accept a ride. As you can imagine, in my test market, we have Diamond and Platinum members who for the past 6 months cannot get out of the blue category because what has happened in this PILOT test market, because you can see where you are going, Uber is sending rides that are 10-15 minutes away for pick up then the ride another 10-15 minutes further away from your start point for $10-$12 pay. Therefore, drivers decline these rides and get punished by uber for not taking this senseless ride. Once your acceptance rate reaches a certain point, Uber punishes you by suspending your account. Sounds to me like they are our employer and not a PLATFORM for independent contractors??
Fourth, I just got off the phone with a fellow driver who gave me a recent scenerio of the amount of a riders tip was different than what he received. A rider told the driver he was prompted to tip prior to the conclusion of his ride. The driver told him not to tip until the end of the ride. The rider tipped immediately. At the end of the ride, it showed up on the drivers app that the rider tipped $18. The rider proceeded to tell the driver he tipped $33 for the ride. The driver contacted Uber support for clarification, and after being bounced around to several different people, the driver was given $14 additional for the ride. I suppose Uber did not learn their lesson the first time when they were indeed sued and lost a class action lawsuit for skimming drivers tip money. I'm very very skeptical now more than ever of the computer controlled app. 
Also, in my market, Uber X drivers are getting more money for identical rides at identical times than Uber comfort and uber XL rides. We the drivers have all this information documented in the form of screenshots of incoming ride requests, since we now know exactly where and how much each ride pays and ends. It's so much easier to document these actions because the rides originate at the SAV international airport. A prime example is a ride from SAV to Hilton Head Island on Uber XL is typically offered at $40 to travel 45 miles without surge. Lyft, for this identical ride pays $80. Fact.
I recently contacted a local attorneys office in Georgia to possibly file a class action lawsuit for all this nonsense Uber is getting away with and I am currently waiting for a reply. If they are not stopped, it will continue and get worse. GREED IS THE ROOT OF ALL EVILS


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

TLDR


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> The only trouble is our rates have plummeted and Uber is taking up to 50% of the fares. Fact.


That has been a fact for a very long time. There is no contractual agreement on the % you get. Sucks but it's been that way for a long time.


pacowboysfan1 said:


> Secondly, many people in my market have had their accounts hacked and had their weekly wages stolen. We have evidence that this is being done from the inside of the Uber company. Drivers are receiving calls from "UBER SUPPORT" showing on their caller ID and from that point accounts are being hacked and money stolen.


I despise Uber but you can't blame this on them. These scams have been going on for a long time. The scammers are good at making you _believe_ the call is from Uber. These scams are widely known and Uber has sent out many messages not to give your information out to anyone calling you.


pacowboysfan1 said:


> Also, in my market, Uber X drivers are getting more money for identical rides at identical times than Uber comfort and uber XL rides.


Sometimes UberXL and Black are cheaper than X. There are 2 reasons for that. 1) Uber gives customers free upgrades sometimes. 2). When there aren't enough X drivers available and X surges it can be cheaper to take an XL or Black ride.

Uber is a scumbag company but you can't blame them for ALL problems driving.

Instead of getting mad learn to understand the game and use it to your advantage.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> Once your acceptance rate reaches a certain point, Uber punishes you by suspending your account.


As far as I know, this isn't true. The only things you lose from low AR are Uber Pro benefits, which are useless anyway for the most part. Trip duration is useful, but probably far from worth the 85% AR you need to maintain to keep it.

Where did you hear you could be suspended for low AR?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

This is untrue.

I've got over 12,000 trips and my AR runs between 50-60% on average for the last 24 months.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> Since September 2021 Uber started showing the driver exactly how much they will be paid and exactly where they will be going upfront, prior to us accepting the ride


Uber trialed, then quickly and quietly dropped this from my market ...because most of the info just revealed how little (ie, $2.25 fare) the long pick ups (ie, 20+ mins away) would actually pay out, which must have scared away even the lowest ants, leaving only Tucson legion of male, snowbird hobby drivers (who drive for "fun") to accept money-losing rides. In any case, Uber pulled this feature from my market also immediately after it was trialed.... I haven't seen it since.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> This is untrue.
> 
> I've got over 12,000 trips and my AR runs between 50-60% on average for the last 24 months.


Idk man. 
This guy joined u/p 2 hours before 
posting all of that stuff
I'm kinda thinking he is a really bright guy
All of those revelations packed into his first post
Theres no way the 1000's of users that have been on here for years could have ever thought of that stuff
PLUS he is gonna SUE UBER!!!!!
He seems like a real go getter
Probably looking at the new @IanRichardMarkham


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

Schmanthony said:


> As far as I know, this isn't true. The only things you lose from low AR are Uber Pro benefits, which are useless anyway for the most part. Trip duration is useful, but probably far from worth the 85% AR you need to maintain to keep it.
> 
> Where did you hear you could be suspended for low AR?


It's not so much the AR. Our drivers take rides and then cancel to avoid losing surge and positions in airport Que, all due to this new upfront pricing policy they implemented here. There are several driver here that in fact were suspended for different amounts of time due to cancelations. Still, in the user agreement it does NOT state anything about the driver being suspended for cancelling or not taking ride requests, yet, it is happening.
I wish those drivers who are not experiencing this new upfront pricing could get a taste of how horrible the it operates. Again, Uber for financial reasons is pushing they are not an employer to avoid taxes but yet they have WAY too much control on how WE operate OUR business.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Idk man.
> This guy joined u/p 2 hours before
> posting all of that stuff
> I'm kinda thinking he is a really bright guy
> ...


I'm already convinced he will go ahead and start his own RS business, bringing U/L to their knees...


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

ANT 7 said:


> This is untrue.
> 
> I've got over 12,000 trips and my AR runs between 50-60% on average for the last 24 months.


You cannot compare your AR rating on your version of the platform to how our platform is working here. For example: Our X drivers ALL receive the same ride request at the same time, yes, all at the same time and whoever taps the ride first gets it. It's not that way on Comfort or XL, we still receive our requests on individual basis, like you are still experiencing. Thus, my point as to why cancellation rates are through the roof in my market. Guys are in competition with just to get a ride, then accept a ride that after full examination is NOT worth the money. That's why their cancellation rates are so high ultimately leading to drivers being suspended from the app.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> You cannot compare your AR rating on your version of the platform to how our platform is working here. For example: Our X drivers ALL receive the same ride request at the same time, yes, all at the same time and whoever taps the ride first gets it. It's not that way on Comfort or XL, we still receive our requests on individual basis, like you are still experiencing. Thus, my point as to why cancellation rates are through the roof in my market. Guys are in competition with just to get a ride, then accept a ride that after full examination is NOT worth the money. That's why their cancellation rates are so high ultimately leading to drivers being suspended from the app.


This is not at all how the app works.

If it did, you’d often times have drivers 30 minutes away “winning” the ping war over drivers only a few minutes away.

The closest driver gets the ping first, with a cascade of other qualifiers.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> Our X drivers ALL receive the same ride request at the same time, yes, all at the same time and whoever taps the ride first gets it.


Ew, so it's like Instacart now? That's terrible. This is the first I've heard of Uber trying this in any market.

Still, in your original post you said Uber suspends accounts for low AR, and it still doesn't sound like that's true.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

@pacowboysfan1 may I make introductions for you to @natemansi11 . I think you two will be able to collaborate nicely together. ❤


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

How many trips does the OP have ?


----------



## maxthepoke (Sep 20, 2016)

Please document this.
*Once your acceptance rate reaches a certain point, Uber punishes you by suspending your account. *
I have driven for 5 years with AR that varies from month to month and have never been suspended or even threatened to be suspended.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Uber trialed, then quickly and quietly dropped this from my market ...because most of the info just revealed how little (ie, $2.25 fare) the long pick ups (ie, 20+ mins away) would actually pay out, which must have scared away even the lowest ants, leaving only Tucson legion of male, snowbird hobby drivers (who drive for "fun") to accept money-losing rides. In any case, Uber pulled this feature from my market also immediately after it was trialed.... I haven't seen it since.


did tucson actually have upfront pricing? when was that and how long did it last?


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

UberChiefPIT said:


> This is not at all how the app works.
> 
> If it did, you’d often times have drivers 30 minutes away “winning” the ping war over drivers only a few minutes away.
> 
> The closest driver gets the ping first, with a cascade of other qualifiers.


PLEASE TRUST ME WHEN I TELL YOU, YOU ARE 100% INCORRECT. YES, THE TRADITIONAL APP THAT MOST IN THE US ARE STILL USING PINGS THE CLOSEST DRIVER, BUT I ASSURE YOU EVERY X DRIVER IN A CERTAIN RADIUS ARE ALL GETTING OFFERED THE SAME RIDE AT THE SAME TIME...I AM LIVING THIS VERSION OF THE APP RIGHT NOW, SO PLEASE DON'T TRY AND COMMENT ON SOMETHING YOU ARE NOT SUBJECTED TO. THIS IS ANOTHER REASON I AM FIGHTING TO HAVE MY MARKET PUT BACK TO THE ORIGINAL OPERATING SYSTEM. AS WITH EVERYTHING...PLEASE FACT CHECK BEFORE COMMENTING ON WHAT YOU BELIEVE TO BE TRUE AS TO THE ACTUAL TRUTH....
AS I SAID IN THE POST, THE ONLY DRIVERS GETTING PINGED IN ORDER OR CLOSEST TO THE RIDE ARE COMFORT AND XL. ALL X DRIVERS GET PINGED AT THE SAME TIME IN THE SAME RADIUS TO THE RIDER...FACT SAVANNAH, GA MARKET.


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

tucsongoober69 said:


> did tucson actually have upfront pricing? when was that and how long did it last?


I also heard Boston was in this upfront pricing pilot.


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

maxthepoke said:


> Please document this.
> *Once your acceptance rate reaches a certain point, Uber punishes you by suspending your account. *
> I have driven for 5 years with AR that varies from month to month and have never been suspended or even threatened to be suspended.


AGAIN, TO CORRECT THE STATEMENT I MADE. IT'S THE CANCELLATION RATE THAT IS CAUSING SUSPENSIONS IN MY MARKET.


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

Schmanthony said:


> Ew, so it's like Instacart now? That's terrible. This is the first I've heard of Uber trying this in any market.
> 
> Still, in your original post you said Uber suspends accounts for low AR, and it still doesn't sound like that's true.


AGAIN, I MISSTATED, ITS THE CANCELLATION RATE OF DRIVERS THATS CAUSING THEIR SUSPENSIONS. THE ONLY REASON THEIR CANCELLATION RATES HAVE GONE SO HIGH IS BECAUSE OF THE WAY X RIDES ARE BEING HAILED. AS I STATED TO ANOTHER BLOGGER, ALL THE X CARS RECEIVE THE SAME RIDE REQUEST AT THE SAME TIME HERE AND ITS A GAME TO SEE WHO CAN CAPTURE IT FIRST. THEN, ONCE THE RIDE IS GRANTED AND THE DRIVER SEE'S THER'S NO MONEY TO BE MADE ON THE TRIP, THEY CANCEL.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> PLEASE TRUST ME WHEN I TELL YOU, YOU ARE 100% INCORRECT. YES, THE TRADITIONAL APP THAT MOST IN THE US ARE STILL USING PINGS THE CLOSEST DRIVER, BUT I ASSURE YOU EVERY X DRIVER IN A CERTAIN RADIUS ARE ALL GETTING OFFERED THE SAME RIDE AT THE SAME TIME...I AM LIVING THIS VERSION OF THE APP RIGHT NOW, SO PLEASE DON'T TRY AND COMMENT ON SOMETHING YOU ARE NOT SUBJECTED TO. THIS IS ANOTHER REASON I AM FIGHTING TO HAVE MY MARKET PUT BACK TO THE ORIGINAL OPERATING SYSTEM. AS WITH EVERYTHING...PLEASE FACT CHECK BEFORE COMMENTING ON WHAT YOU BELIEVE TO BE TRUE AS TO THE ACTUAL TRUTH....
> AS I SAID IN THE POST, THE ONLY DRIVERS GETTING PINGED IN ORDER OR CLOSEST TO THE RIDE ARE COMFORT AND XL. ALL X DRIVERS GET PINGED AT THE SAME TIME IN THE SAME RADIUS TO THE RIDER...FACT SAVANNAH, GA MARKET.


Ya, and you also think Uber Support is calling people and stealing their accounts and money. 🙄


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Cherry picking newb drivers are the problem then. Getting DA'd for a high CR. It's not the platform. I take EVERYTHING as long as it is not more than 10 min away.

Unless you are sitting side by side with 3-5 other drivers watching the app, there is no way to verify this claim.

Secondly, you need to apply a little critical thinking here. Having a boatload of drivers taken off the platform, during a driver shortage that is already pissing off customers, is not logical. I've been off 3 weeks chilling and Uber is pestering me like a polish auntie about when I am going back to work.

OP how many trips do you have ? Or are you a shill ?


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

ANT 7 said:


> Cherry picking newb drivers are the problem then. Getting DA'd for a high CR. It's not the platform. I take EVERYTHING as long as it is not more than 10 min away.
> 
> Unless you are sitting side by side with 3-5 other drivers watching the app, there is no way to verify this.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what or who OP is? If you are referring to me the originator I have 2,500 rides across both platforms in 2 1/2 years. And yes, as stated, I work out of the SAV airport and yes, the X drivers are all side by side getting requests outside the que all at the same time.

The other thing going on with this Pilot program is they are quoting your pay and time to get to your destination....only problem with that is TRAFFIC and circumstances beyond our control. I took a ride to Hilton Head Island which is 45 miles away. They quoted me 1 hour and one minute to reach my destination. I hit traffic due to an accident on I-95 and thus took me an extra 30 minutes to arrive. This new system is NOT paying for that extra time which constitutes fraud and theft on their behalf. I had to call Uber several times and tell them I refuse to donate that extra 30 minutes of my time for that ride. Had I been on the original platform, that problem would have taken care of itself since you get paid time and distance. That's not how this pilot program works. So after my call to a supervisor, they just gave me $25 which is not solving the issue at hand. Most of the drivers in my market wil not take the time to call and demand their money for actual time on a ride. So imagine how much per day Uber is making off this scam. It's all around not right and illegal.
They also are targeting X cars for airport surge and not offering the same surge to other drivers.....discrimination....I know it's hard to believe, but it is so reckless of Uber to be doing what they are doing.

ANYONE READING THESE BLOGS IN DISBELIEF...I WILL PERSONALLY MEET ANYONE AT SAV AND GLADLY TAKE THEM TO OUR STAGING LOT AND DEMONSTRATE EVERYTHING I'M WRITING ABOUT.


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm not understanding something, I have an option to auto accept pings (I don't auto accept and can't see a scenario where this would be advantageous to my bottom line), so wouldn't that be the best way to handle getting the ping ahead of all of the other X drivers. If not then you would have to immediately accept a ping then study it and wouldn't have time to really figure out what it is making before taking it. I mean ants that take every single ping would be hopping all over these before someone that actually looks at pickup time, rider rating, direction and duration of trip would have a chance to evaluate if they wanted the trip or not. If it is truly pinging every X driver in the vicinity, you wouldn't have time to figure out if it's a worthwhile trip.


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

StrikeToWin said:


> I'm not understanding something, I have an option to auto accept pings (I don't auto accept and can't see a scenario where this would be advantageous to my bottom line), so wouldn't that be the best way to handle getting the ping ahead of all of the other X drivers. If not then you would have to immediately accept a ping then study it and wouldn't have time to really figure out what it is making before taking it. I mean ants that take every single ping would be hopping all over these before someone that actually looks at pickup time, rider rating, direction and duration of trip would have a chance to evaluate if they wanted the trip or not. If it is truly pinging every X driver in the vicinity, you wouldn't have time to figure out if it's a worthwhile trip.


EXACTLY, this is my point as to why the drivers cancellation rates are so high and getting suspended off the app. Before, if you were next in line for a ride you alone got the ping and even if you had auto accept that person would get the ride, but with this system with 15-20 X drivers getting the ping for the same ride you are forced to accept without prior analysis of the details of the ride. This is exactly why cancellation rates are so high here.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You are more than likely mistaking a driver getting a ping, and ignoring it, whereupon it goes to the next guy 1 second later, and so on. That is how it works.

Post this in the regional forum and make a video from the airport lot. Get 3-4 drivers to hold their devices together and film it.

Perhaps they are punishing cherry picking drivers at the airport lot....I would not put it past them either depending on how abusive the drivers were to Uber.

Go outside the airport lot and drive somewhere else with 1-2 guys you know to prove the theory.


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

ANT 7 said:


> You are more than likely mistaking a driver getting a ping, and ignoring it, whereupon it goes to the next guy 1 second later, and so on. That is how it works.
> 
> Post this in the regional forum and make a video from the airport lot. Get 3-4 drivers to hold their devices together and film it.





ANT 7 said:


> You are more than likely mistaking a driver getting a ping, and ignoring it, whereupon it goes to the next guy 1 second later, and so on. That is how it works.
> 
> Post this in the regional forum and make a video from the airport lot. Get 3-4 drivers to hold their devices together and film it.


I'm kinda in awww that you keep denying what I'm trying to tell you, and that's because it sounds unrealistic. But I'm telling you when we stand in our lot you can literally hear all the X cars ping at the same time. There's actually a timer that goes across the top of their screen for the ride, once everyone taps or not, the ride is given to the person that touched first.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uummm more than one person at a time in a busy larger metropolitan airport calls an Uber. You have said you hear apps pinging but you didn't say what you saw. Did you see THE EXACT TRIP PING on 3-4 drivers apps at the same time ?

Stand side by side and video it with 3-4 other drivers. I am not the only doubter here because I've got 12K+ trips over the 4 years I've posted here.

If video proves it, they are punishing the airport lot drivers for past performance.


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

I don't think he is denying it. I think what he is saying is to go out of airport geofence and see if the same thing is happening. I mean if you know that they are pinging you all at once, why wouldn't you turn on the auto accept? Uber may log you off for a bit because of cancellations, but I don't think they will kick you off the app completely. Maybe I'm wrong but.....


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I also suggested that.


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

StrikeToWin said:


> I don't think he is denying it. I think what he is saying is to go out of airport geofence and see if the same thing is happening. I mean if you know that they are pinging you all at once, why wouldn't you turn on the auto accept? Uber may log you off for a bit because of cancellations, but I don't think they will kick you off the app completely. Maybe I'm wrong but.....


I wish there was somewhere you could google uber upfront pricing and get the explanation we received before they started it here, but I'm not sure if you will find it. If you do please let me know. The entire explanation of everything I'm telling you was in the email they sent us on the app prior to it starting in Sept. 2021. If I still have the email I will definatley post it here.


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> I wish there was somewhere you could google uber upfront pricing and get the explanation we received before they started it here, but I'm not sure if you will find it. If you do please let me know. The entire explanation of everything I'm telling you was in the email they sent us on the app prior to it starting in Sept. 2021. If I still have the email I will definatley post it here.











Class Action Accuses Uber of Using ‘Bait-and-Switch’ Upfront Pricing for New York Riders


A class action alleges Uber has routinely overcharged New York customers by way of a “classic bait and switch scheme."




www.classaction.org


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

ANT 7 said:


> I also suggested that.











Class Action Accuses Uber of Using ‘Bait-and-Switch’ Upfront Pricing for New York Riders


A class action alleges Uber has routinely overcharged New York customers by way of a “classic bait and switch scheme."




www.classaction.org


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> I wish there was somewhere you could google uber upfront pricing and get the explanation we received before they started it here, but I'm not sure if you will find it. If you do please let me know. The entire explanation of everything I'm telling you was in the email they sent us on the app prior to it starting in Sept. 2021. If I still have the email I will definatley post it here.











Class Action Accuses Uber of Using ‘Bait-and-Switch’ Upfront Pricing for New York Riders


A class action alleges Uber has routinely overcharged New York customers by way of a “classic bait and switch scheme."




www.classaction.org


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> Class Action Accuses Uber of Using ‘Bait-and-Switch’ Upfront Pricing for New York Riders
> 
> 
> A class action alleges Uber has routinely overcharged New York customers by way of a “classic bait and switch scheme."
> ...





pacowboysfan1 said:


> Class Action Accuses Uber of Using ‘Bait-and-Switch’ Upfront Pricing for New York Riders
> 
> 
> A class action alleges Uber has routinely overcharged New York customers by way of a “classic bait and switch scheme."
> ...





https://help.uber.com/riders/article/accepting-a-trip-price?nodeId=4efa31c0-1123-48a7-b9b1-6e968a62fd6e


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> Class Action Accuses Uber of Using ‘Bait-and-Switch’ Upfront Pricing for New York Riders
> 
> 
> A class action alleges Uber has routinely overcharged New York customers by way of a “classic bait and switch scheme."
> ...





https://help.uber.com/riders/article/accepting-a-trip-price?nodeId=4efa31c0-1123-48a7-b9b1-6e968a62fd6e


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> I wish there was somewhere you could google uber upfront pricing and get the explanation we received before they started it here, but I'm not sure if you will find it. If you do please let me know. The entire explanation of everything I'm telling you was in the email they sent us on the app prior to it starting in Sept. 2021. If I still have the email I will definatley post it here.





https://help.uber.com/riders/article/accepting-a-trip-price?nodeId=4efa31c0-1123-48a7-b9b1-6e968a62fd6e


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> AGAIN, I MISSTATED, ITS THE CANCELLATION RATE OF DRIVERS THATS CAUSING THEIR SUSPENSIONS. THE ONLY REASON THEIR CANCELLATION RATES HAVE GONE SO HIGH IS BECAUSE OF THE WAY X RIDES ARE BEING HAILED. AS I STATED TO ANOTHER BLOGGER, ALL THE X CARS RECEIVE THE SAME RIDE REQUEST AT THE SAME TIME HERE AND ITS A GAME TO SEE WHO CAN CAPTURE IT FIRST. THEN, ONCE THE RIDE IS GRANTED AND THE DRIVER SEE'S THER'S NO MONEY TO BE MADE ON THE TRIP, THEY CANCEL.


How does the upfront pricing compare to what 
you were getting paid (time & miles) before?
I dont ever have accept anything that's 
over 10 minutes anyway
They've been padding pax quotes
for more than 2 years now....


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> https://help.uber.com/riders/article/accepting-a-trip-price?nodeId=4efa31c0-1123-48a7-b9b1-6e968a62fd6e


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

ANT 7 said:


> I also suggested that.


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> How does the upfront pricing compare to what
> you were getting paid (time & miles) before?
> I dont ever have accept anything that's
> over 10 minutes anyway
> ...


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

ANT 7 said:


> I also suggested that.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> AGAIN, I MISSTATED, ITS THE CANCELLATION RATE OF DRIVERS THATS CAUSING THEIR SUSPENSIONS. THE ONLY REASON THEIR CANCELLATION RATES HAVE GONE SO HIGH IS BECAUSE OF THE WAY X RIDES ARE BEING HAILED. AS I STATED TO ANOTHER BLOGGER, ALL THE X CARS RECEIVE THE SAME RIDE REQUEST AT THE SAME TIME HERE AND ITS A GAME TO SEE WHO CAN CAPTURE IT FIRST. THEN, ONCE THE RIDE IS GRANTED AND THE DRIVER SEE'S THER'S NO MONEY TO BE MADE ON THE TRIP, THEY CANCEL.


Uber DGAF about Cancellation Rate. I am living proof of this:










Having said that, the one place that Uber DOES GAF is airports. Cancel too often and you'll be deactivated or alternatively you lose airport trip access.

Were these cancels at the airport?


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

New2This said:


> Uber DGAF about Cancellation Rate. I am living proof of this:
> 
> View attachment 637639
> 
> ...


YES, they are all airports since that is my gig. I only work SAV. So the video I uploaded explains it perfectly and you folk better pray they don't go nationwide or you will be right back on here saying, "I can't believe you were right"


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> YES, they are all airports since that is my gig. I only work SAV. So the video I uploaded explains it perfectly and you folk better pray they don't go nationwide or you will be right back on here saying, "I can't believe you were right"


One of our drivers, who only runs X, in October Grossed $10,000 and after Uber expenses he netted $5,000. I saw it with my own eyes..It's absurd


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

pacowboysfan1 said:


>


Ok I'm getting it now and would agree this is probably not at all good for drivers
My market is surge heavy and a long trip w a deadhead for less money isnt going to be one
that I'm down for either.
Unfortunately suing uber might be much 
more difficult than you were hoping for
( Ca & Ny success may vary)
One things probable though if any lawyers 
take it THEY will be making some money....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> YES, they are all airports since that is my gig. I only work SAV. So the video I uploaded explains it perfectly and you folk better pray they don't go nationwide or you will be right back on here saying, "I can't believe you were right"


I've seen this in a few markets. It's been primarily smaller markets. 

I doubt this could work in L.A./Chicago/D.C. and other markets with bad traffic.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> I wish there was somewhere you could google uber upfront pricing and get the explanation we received before they started it here, but I'm not sure if you will find it. If you do please let me know. The entire explanation of everything I'm telling you was in the email they sent us on the app prior to it starting in Sept. 2021. If I still have the email I will definatley post it here.


Are multiple pings popping up on your screen with no maps and very little time to decide?

There's a poster who lives in Florida and has this same "test" going on.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

pacowboysfan1 said:


>


Your use of the term "Upfront Pricing" can cause confusion among the readers because that term actually refers to the system where riders are given an upfront price that's semi-guaranteed.

The new system you're seeing is Upfront Fares for the drivers, which is an entirely different thing (scam).


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

New2This said:


> I've seen this in a few markets. It's been primarily smaller markets.
> 
> I doubt this could work in L.A./Chicago/D.C. and other markets with bad traffic.


It seems unlikely that Uber would waste their time concocting a radically different driver pay model only for smaller markets.

My guess is that their ultimate goal is to implement it everywhere (except NYC and Seattle). If the tests in the smaller markets work to Uber's satisfaction they'll probably test it in some larger markets.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> One of our drivers, who only runs X, in October Grossed $10,000 and after Uber expenses he netted $5,000. I saw it with my own eyes..It's absurd


How does someone end up with only 50% of the gross?


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

Nats121 said:


> Are multiple pings popping up on your screen with no maps and very little time to decide?
> 
> There's a poster who lives in Florida and has this same "test" going on.


Not multiple pings at the same time, but once the first is given out another may immediately follow.


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

Nats121 said:


> How does someone end up with only 50% of the gross?


Go into your app. Click on ACCOUNT, CLICK TAX INFO, CLICK TAX SUMMARIES, CLICK MONTHLY. Open one of your months. Divide your net by your gross and you will see what % Uber is taking from you.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> Go into your app. Click on ACCOUNT, CLICK TAX INFO, CLICK TAX SUMMARIES, CLICK MONTHLY. Open one of your months. Divide your net by your gross and you will see what % Uber is taking from you.


How is Uber "taking" money from me if there's no tax withholding taking place

We're not W2s.


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

Nats121 said:


> How is Uber "taking" money from me if there's no tax withholding taking place
> 
> We're not W2s.


Read what it says....fees, tolls, and whatever else they have listed. You can see for yourself.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> Not multiple pings at the same time, but once the first is given out another may immediately follow.


I've seen videos of two three offers popping up at the same time. It probably depends on how busy the market is.

In any case, the fact that no maps are shown as well as the rushed circumstances rates the new Upfront Fares system a BIG THUMBS DOWN.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> Read what it says....fees, tolls, and whatever else they have listed. You can see for yourself.


I do food delivery only. I quit rideshare in 2019.

Post a screenshot of an invoice with your personal info concealed so I can see these "fees" and tolls.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

OK, let's suppose we believe every word you said (even though you corrected many of your own statements). What do you want us to do about it?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

maxthepoke said:


> *Once your acceptance rate reaches a certain point, Uber punishes you by suspending your account. *


In some markets, you do get logged completely OFF for declining jobs.

Original Poster did correct it to accept then cancel. Uber will de-activate you for that.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> Secondly, many people in my market have had their accounts hacked and had their weekly wages stolen. We have evidence that this is being done from the inside of the Uber company. Drivers are receiving calls from "UBER SUPPORT" showing on their caller ID and from that point accounts are being hacked and money stolen.


Seems to be the case over at DoorDash since at least 2018 ... are the relatives of the executives given carte blanche to scam Dashers and Uber drivers?


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> There are so many things going on with Uber vs. the driver in the last 6 months. I'm in the Savannah Georgia market and we are in the "PILOT" market for "upfront" pricing. Since September 2021 Uber started showing the driver exactly how much they will be paid and exactly where they will be going upfront, prior to us accepting the ride. The only trouble is our rates have plummeted and Uber is taking up to 50% of the fares. Fact.
> Secondly, many people in my market have had their accounts hacked and had their weekly wages stolen. We have evidence that this is being done from the inside of the Uber company. Drivers are receiving calls from "UBER SUPPORT" showing on their caller ID and from that point accounts are being hacked and money stolen.
> Third, We just received the 2022 user agreement. Nowhere in there does it say you will be disciplined for cancelling or declining rides. In fact, it explicitly says the driver has the choice to accept or not accept a ride. As you can imagine, in my test market, we have Diamond and Platinum members who for the past 6 months cannot get out of the blue category because what has happened in this PILOT test market, because you can see where you are going, Uber is sending rides that are 10-15 minutes away for pick up then the ride another 10-15 minutes further away from your start point for $10-$12 pay. Therefore, drivers decline these rides and get punished by uber for not taking this senseless ride. Once your acceptance rate reaches a certain point, Uber punishes you by suspending your account. Sounds to me like they are our employer and not a PLATFORM for independent contractors??
> Fourth, I just got off the phone with a fellow driver who gave me a recent scenerio of the amount of a riders tip was different than what he received. A rider told the driver he was prompted to tip prior to the conclusion of his ride. The driver told him not to tip until the end of the ride. The rider tipped immediately. At the end of the ride, it showed up on the drivers app that the rider tipped $18. The rider proceeded to tell the driver he tipped $33 for the ride. The driver contacted Uber support for clarification, and after being bounced around to several different people, the driver was given $14 additional for the ride. I suppose Uber did not learn their lesson the first time when they were indeed sued and lost a class action lawsuit for skimming drivers tip money. I'm very very skeptical now more than ever of the computer controlled app.
> ...


Those calls are not from Uber support. They are from scammers that spoof Uber support. Uber will never call you. And if they did why would they ask for your phone number and password. This is a well known scam.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In some markets, you do get logged completely OFF for declining jobs.
> 
> Original Poster did correct it to accept then cancel. Uber will de-activate you for that.


Ever since the CA court case in 2016, drivers supposedly can't be terminated because of AR, but the companies can and do use their all-powerful dispatch system to starve "rebellous" drivers into submission or "entice" them to quit.

It's one of the reasons the govt needs to step in and regulate these gig companies. One of the regulations should be that the use of the dispatch system to punish or reward drivers should be prohibited. This means no perks or punishments related to AR. The closest driver timewise should get the ping first.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

With jobs plentiful these days, just look for a regular job if you’re not happy with Uber. It’s not like it’s Uber or nothing. Good luck with the law suit.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

As pointed out Uber never calls you and never will.

Fact is the scam that has been going on for awhile has been posted about many times on this forum and if you get a call just hang up, and call Uber directly and report it.

Never give information out and if you do, well then that is your own stupidity and you should know better…

As for Acceptance Rate and Cancellation Rate, well you are the one accepting the job so make sure to do it and if not then make sure your reasoning for canceling is legit.

I cancel at restaurants that make me wait over five minutes with the “ excessive wait time “ excuse and I believe driver’s for X have a timer, so use it!

As for your lawsuit, you ain’t winning that one, so keep dreaming…

Now ant get to work before Dara our Gawd get upset and punishes us all for your lack of love for our darling Gawd of Drivers!!!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> There are so many things going on with Uber vs. the driver in the last 6 months. I'm in the Savannah Georgia market and we are in the "PILOT" market for "upfront" pricing. Since September 2021 Uber started showing the driver exactly how much they will be paid and exactly where they will be going upfront, prior to us accepting the ride. The only trouble is our rates have plummeted and Uber is taking up to 50% of the fares. Fact.
> Secondly, many people in my market have had their accounts hacked and had their weekly wages stolen. We have evidence that this is being done from the inside of the Uber company. Drivers are receiving calls from "UBER SUPPORT" showing on their caller ID and from that point accounts are being hacked and money stolen.
> Third, We just received the 2022 user agreement. Nowhere in there does it say you will be disciplined for cancelling or declining rides. In fact, it explicitly says the driver has the choice to accept or not accept a ride. As you can imagine, in my test market, we have Diamond and Platinum members who for the past 6 months cannot get out of the blue category because what has happened in this PILOT test market, because you can see where you are going, Uber is sending rides that are 10-15 minutes away for pick up then the ride another 10-15 minutes further away from your start point for $10-$12 pay. Therefore, drivers decline these rides and get punished by uber for not taking this senseless ride. Once your acceptance rate reaches a certain point, Uber punishes you by suspending your account. Sounds to me like they are our employer and not a PLATFORM for independent contractors??
> Fourth, I just got off the phone with a fellow driver who gave me a recent scenerio of the amount of a riders tip was different than what he received. A rider told the driver he was prompted to tip prior to the conclusion of his ride. The driver told him not to tip until the end of the ride. The rider tipped immediately. At the end of the ride, it showed up on the drivers app that the rider tipped $18. The rider proceeded to tell the driver he tipped $33 for the ride. The driver contacted Uber support for clarification, and after being bounced around to several different people, the driver was given $14 additional for the ride. I suppose Uber did not learn their lesson the first time when they were indeed sued and lost a class action lawsuit for skimming drivers tip money. I'm very very skeptical now more than ever of the computer controlled app.
> ...


Download Lyft


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> As pointed out Uber never calls you and never will.
> 
> Fact is the scam that has been going on for awhile has been posted about many times on this forum and if you get a call just hang up, and call Uber directly and report it.
> 
> ...


OK, so another guy with all the answers....your statement along with another guy in this blog stating Uber will NEVER call you is COMPLETELY FALSE. On November 21, 2021 I called Uber for a ride I took that is referenced in one of my posts regarding my trip to Hilton Head Island where they quoted me 1 hour and 1 minute to reach my destination and it was exceeded by 30 minutes and I wanted to be compensated. Well, Uber phone support was closed weekends at that time. I opened up a problem with my ride on the app and a SUPERVISOR ABSOLUTELY CALLED ME ON SUNDAY 11/21/21. After my conversation explaining what I just typed here she proceeded to put $25 into my wallet as compensation for my extra time on the ride, she also put $2.50 back in my wallet that for some reason they took off the ride for a toll. PLEASE PEOPLE, SIT BACK AND LISTEN AND LEARN SOMETIME INTEAD OF BEING THE "KNOW IT ALL" OF ALL CIRCUMSTANCES. I really don't have time to sit here and argue with fellow drivers, I'm trying to enlighten you folks as to what may be coming your way and describe how wrong and illegal their actions are with this upfront pricing for drivers.
In addition, several drivers in my market have gotten calls from Uber support supervisors seeking feedback on this new system they are piloting in my market. Just know Uber is very different in every city and everything is not the same across the board with this company.
It's going to take a state's Attorney General to step in and get the ball rolling to correct the technical illegality Uber is getting away with.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Ever since the CA court case in 2016, drivers supposedly can't be terminated because of AR,


Correct, you will not be sacked for not accepting pings. You will, however, be sacked if you accept pings and cancel them for so-called "non legitimate" reasons. "No-show" is a "legitimate" reason, so that does not harm you. 

There should be other choices, such as "law enforcement chased me away" as that does happen.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

tucsongoober69 said:


> did tucson actually have upfront pricing? when was that and how long did it last?


Sorry Tucgoober...FUber trialed up front pricing on "reservation" pings in TUC market very briefly last year...but just as quickly yanked it, again...I think because seeing this in-front payout (ie, 20+ mins away for $3.25 ride) got little to no tractions with even the most desperate of ants....so likely was not good for business.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> OK, so another guy with all the answers....your statement along with another guy in this blog stating Uber will NEVER call you is COMPLETELY FALSE. On November 21, 2021 I called Uber for a ride I took that is referenced in one of my posts regarding my trip to Hilton Head Island where they quoted me 1 hour and 1 minute to reach my destination and it was exceeded by 30 minutes and I wanted to be compensated. Well, Uber phone support was closed weekends at that time. I opened up a problem with my ride on the app and a SUPERVISOR ABSOLUTELY CALLED ME ON SUNDAY 11/21/21. After my conversation explaining what I just typed here she proceeded to put $25 into my wallet as compensation for my extra time on the ride, she also put $2.50 back in my wallet that for some reason they took off the ride for a toll. PLEASE PEOPLE, SIT BACK AND LISTEN AND LEARN SOMETIME INTEAD OF BEING THE "KNOW IT ALL" OF ALL CIRCUMSTANCES. I really don't have time to sit here and argue with fellow drivers, I'm trying to enlighten you folks as to what may be coming your way and describe how wrong and illegal their actions are with this upfront pricing for drivers.
> In addition, several drivers in my market have gotten calls from Uber support supervisors seeking feedback on this new system they are piloting in my market. Just know Uber is very different in every city and everything is not the same across the board with this company.
> It's going to take a state's Attorney General to step in and get the ball rolling to correct the technical illegality Uber is getting away with.


Uber will most likely not call you, and they will never call you at 2am like the scammers tried with me. I also had the feedback call, I told the guy I couldn’t talk as I was in my way to a pickup. He never called back, I called the number and got a recording that this is an Uber line that’s not monitored, if you got a call from us, we’ll call you back. Was it a scam, I don’t know, they called during business hours, not at 2am. But this was 2 months ago, they never got back to me. I guess they no longer need my feedback, or it was a scam. As long as you don’t give info like your email, phone number, password or SS number you have no worries. Uber will never ask for that, because they know it.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Uber will most likely not call you, and they will never call you at 2am like the scammers tried with me. I also had the feedback call, I told the guy I couldn’t talk as I was in my way to a pickup. He never called back, I called the number and got a recording that this is an Uber line that’s not monitored, if you got a call from us, we’ll call you back. Was it a scam, I don’t know, they called during business hours, not at 2am. But this was 2 months ago, they never got back to me. I guess they no longer need my feedback, or it was a scam. As long as you don’t give info like your email, phone number, password or SS number you have no worries. Uber will never ask for that, because they know it.


I had an Uber scammer call me once...it was one of those bogus "bait and switch" pick ups....where you arrive, get a message with instructions from "uber support", to enable the scammer to hijack your account to cash it out....I was waiting my 5 mins to get my fee, but this "uber support" got impatient so called to repeat the instruction...I informed the scammer that knew that he was a scammer and wasn't interested in any of it, and which point he yelled "you dont know who I am!!! You dont know who I am!!!", then hung up. I collected by cancellation fee and bounced.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

#1husler said:


> I had an Uber scammer call me once...it was one of those bogus "bait and switch" pick ups....where you arrive, get a message with instructions from "uber support", to enable the scammer to hijack your account to cash it out....I was waiting my 5 mins to get my fee, but this "uber support" got impatient so called to repeat the instruction...I informed the scammer that knew that he was a scammer and wasn't interested in any of it, and which point he yelled "you dont know who I am!!! You dont know who I am!!!", then hung up. I collected by cancellation fee and bounced.


I would’ve told him I know who you are, you’re the clown that won’t be scamming me.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> I would’ve told him I know who you are, you’re the clown that won’t be scamming me.


Honestly...I cut myself short when I heard a crying baby, wailing in the background from the "Uber support" calling line...these really need to plow some of their stolen money back into a better (at least more believeable) set up...even Rohit only lets rooster's crow when you call him...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> This is untrue.
> 
> I've got over 12,000 trips and my AR runs between 50-60% on average for the last 24 months.


My acceptance rate has been skyrocketing lately


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

wallae said:


> My acceptance rate has been skyrocketing lately
> View attachment 637776


And my feeling is if you don’t have the ability (or the financial resources) to say no you shouldn’t be here. 
if people don’t except cheap trips they’ll be forced to pay me more😂
Cause I’m not going cheap 
Many times at two in the morning I’m getting requests from the airport at no surge and when I log off it says no cars available😂
I don’t care. They can walk
I’m not leaving my house for less than $20


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

wallae said:


> And my feeling is if you don’t have the ability (or the financial resources) to say no you shouldn’t be here.
> if people don’t except cheap trips they’ll be forced to pay me more😂
> Cause I’m not going cheap
> Many times at two in the morning I’m getting requests from the airport at no surge and when I log off it says no cars available😂
> ...


Ditto for the "bar close" crowd....no way its worth it for me to cart around a bunch of drunks, stoners, etc., at 2am for base fare...I'll do it (and even then selectively) for decent surge or streaks, but never ever base fare and/or just accepting any bar close ride...one must be empowered to simply log off or cancel a ride IF it doesn't make sense...the ants who CANT say "no" get bogged down in the highest drama/lowest pay-out rides, and risk being "rewarded"with bogus complaints (from scammer pax wanting free rides) and eventually booted off the driver app altogether.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Where is the video I asked for ? Sitting in the shitter lot......should take about 15-30 minutes before you get the ping and film it.

Oh well......another one bites the dust.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

They changed from "closest driver" to "batch system" years ago.


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> There are so many things going on with Uber vs. the driver in the last 6 months. I'm in the Savannah Georgia market and we are in the "PILOT" market for "upfront" pricing. Since September 2021 Uber started showing the driver exactly how much they will be paid and exactly where they will be going upfront, prior to us accepting the ride. The only trouble is our rates have plummeted and Uber is taking up to 50% of the fares. Fact.
> Secondly, many people in my market have had their accounts hacked and had their weekly wages stolen. We have evidence that this is being done from the inside of the Uber company. Drivers are receiving calls from "UBER SUPPORT" showing on their caller ID and from that point accounts are being hacked and money stolen.
> Third, We just received the 2022 user agreement. Nowhere in there does it say you will be disciplined for cancelling or declining rides. In fact, it explicitly says the driver has the choice to accept or not accept a ride. As you can imagine, in my test market, we have Diamond and Platinum members who for the past 6 months cannot get out of the blue category because what has happened in this PILOT test market, because you can see where you are going, Uber is sending rides that are 10-15 minutes away for pick up then the ride another 10-15 minutes further away from your start point for $10-$12 pay. Therefore, drivers decline these rides and get punished by uber for not taking this senseless ride. Once your acceptance rate reaches a certain point, Uber punishes you by suspending your account. Sounds to me like they are our employer and not a PLATFORM for independent contractors??
> Fourth, I just got off the phone with a fellow driver who gave me a recent scenerio of the amount of a riders tip was different than what he received. A rider told the driver he was prompted to tip prior to the conclusion of his ride. The driver told him not to tip until the end of the ride. The rider tipped immediately. At the end of the ride, it showed up on the drivers app that the rider tipped $18. The rider proceeded to tell the driver he tipped $33 for the ride. The driver contacted Uber support for clarification, and after being bounced around to several different people, the driver was given $14 additional for the ride. I suppose Uber did not learn their lesson the first time when they were indeed sued and lost a class action lawsuit for skimming drivers tip money. I'm very very skeptical now more than ever of the computer controlled app.
> ...


This is the exact same complaint I have here in Minneapolis while driving around on ice and through snowstorms. I got demoted from diamond to blue for rejecting those stupid requests. Just great for morale, eh?. I hope you succeed with your lawsuit, there's a hungry lawyer out there somewheres.


----------



## Robertmt (Jun 16, 2017)

Very often I'll get a ping, accept it, then suddenly a message "sorry, something went wrong". No biggie but then I see that "something wrong" is treated as a declined trip. I've complained to Uber, but it just goes on deaf ears. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Robertmt said:


> Very often I'll get a ping, accept it, then suddenly a message "sorry, something went wrong". No biggie but then I see that "something wrong" is treated as a declined trip. I've complained to Uber, but it just goes on deaf ears. Anyone else experience this?


They don’t have to care about you
You need them more than they need you😆


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

That’s in general 
I do what I want 
If I get fired I get fired
I don’t care


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

"Any time you become weak, you might as well die"Murray


----------



## ItalianUberDriverveteran (Dec 9, 2017)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> There are so many things going on with Uber vs. the driver in the last 6 months. I'm in the Savannah Georgia market and we are in the "PILOT" market for "upfront" pricing. Since September 2021 Uber started showing the driver exactly how much they will be paid and exactly where they will be going upfront, prior to us accepting the ride. The only trouble is our rates have plummeted and Uber is taking up to 50% of the fares. Fact.
> Secondly, many people in my market have had their accounts hacked and had their weekly wages stolen. We have evidence that this is being done from the inside of the Uber company. Drivers are receiving calls from "UBER SUPPORT" showing on their caller ID and from that point accounts are being hacked and money stolen.
> Third, We just received the 2022 user agreement. Nowhere in there does it say you will be disciplined for cancelling or declining rides. In fact, it explicitly says the driver has the choice to accept or not accept a ride. As you can imagine, in my test market, we have Diamond and Platinum members who for the past 6 months cannot get out of the blue category because what has happened in this PILOT test market, because you can see where you are going, Uber is sending rides that are 10-15 minutes away for pick up then the ride another 10-15 minutes further away from your start point for $10-$12 pay. Therefore, drivers decline these rides and get punished by uber for not taking this senseless ride. Once your acceptance rate reaches a certain point, Uber punishes you by suspending your account. Sounds to me like they are our employer and not a PLATFORM for independent contractors??
> Fourth, I just got off the phone with a fellow driver who gave me a recent scenerio of the amount of a riders tip was different than what he received. A rider told the driver he was prompted to tip prior to the conclusion of his ride. The driver told him not to tip until the end of the ride. The rider tipped immediately. At the end of the ride, it showed up on the drivers app that the rider tipped $18. The rider proceeded to tell the driver he tipped $33 for the ride. The driver contacted Uber support for clarification, and after being bounced around to several different people, the driver was given $14 additional for the ride. I suppose Uber did not learn their lesson the first time when they were indeed sued and lost a class action lawsuit for skimming drivers tip money. I'm very very skeptical now more than ever of the computer controlled app.
> ...



Jesus F Christ. We are being raped.


----------



## lettuce (12 mo ago)

ItalianUberDriverveteran said:


> Jesus F Christ. We are being raped.





ItalianUberDriverveteran said:


> Jesus F Christ. We are being raped.


I agree. I work for Uber in Seattle, WA. Have worked for them for six years now. This is the worst it has ever been. I am travelling 20 mins to pickup riders for a 5 min ride and getting paid $3.85. ???!!! This is now the norm for rides. I can drive non-stop for hours and get paid less than minimum wage here ($15). I've tried contacting Uber. Their contact system is essentially copy and paste replies that have nothing to do with what you are inquiring about. Calling them results in being transferred endlessly from one person to another for hours. Once you finally do get a "supervisor" (supposedly) they ask for specific rides. I say ALL RIDES and they continue to ask for each specific ride. I explain that I am not given the info on time travelled to pick up riders and therefore cannot determine which specific rides that need addressed. I give them one ride that I know I drove a total of 23 mins for $5 and they claim I was paid correctly. The fees they are taking out now range from 23% to over 50%. We are being robbed blind and Uber is giving us the runaround. I sat down to make an excel spreadsheet of the breakdown of each ride and discovered it is nearly impossible. They have the charges divided in such a way that I was up to 20 different columns. To sit down at the end of each day and individually enter each ride would take at least another 3-4 hours (unpaid). Uber should not be allowed to exist at this point. This is beyond exploitation at this point.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

lettuce said:


> I agree. I work for Uber in Seattle, WA. Have worked for them for six years now. This is the worst it has ever been. I am travelling 20 mins to pickup riders for a 5 min ride and getting paid $3.85. ???!!! This is now the norm for rides. I can drive non-stop for hours and get paid less than minimum wage here ($15). I've tried contacting Uber. Their contact system is essentially copy and paste replies that have nothing to do with what you are inquiring about. Calling them results in being transferred endlessly from one person to another for hours. Once you finally do get a "supervisor" (supposedly) they ask for specific rides. I say ALL RIDES and they continue to ask for each specific ride. I explain that I am not given the info on time travelled to pick up riders and therefore cannot determine which specific rides that need addressed. I give them one ride that I know I drove a total of 23 mins for $5 and they claim I was paid correctly. The fees they are taking out now range from 23% to over 50%. We are being robbed blind and Uber is giving us the runaround. I sat down to make an excel spreadsheet of the breakdown of each ride and discovered it is nearly impossible. They have the charges divided in such a way that I was up to 20 different columns. To sit down at the end of each day and individually enter each ride would take at least another 3-4 hours (unpaid). Uber should not be allowed to exist at this point. This is beyond exploitation at this point.


Didn't Seattle drivers get a pay increase to $1.49 per mile and .56 per minute?

If that's the case there's no way a 5 minute trip could pay only $3.85.

On that $5 trip if the pax was in the vehicle for 23 minutes the time pay alone should have been $12.88 plus mileage plus base fare (if Seattle has base fare).

From now on you should screenshot EVERYTHING that could be used by Uber and Lyft to cheat you out of your money.


----------



## ItalianUberDriverveteran (Dec 9, 2017)

lettuce said:


> I agree. I work for Uber in Seattle, WA. Have worked for them for six years now. This is the worst it has ever been. I am travelling 20 mins to pickup riders for a 5 min ride and getting paid $3.85. ???!!! This is now the norm for rides. I can drive non-stop for hours and get paid less than minimum wage here ($15). I've tried contacting Uber. Their contact system is essentially copy and paste replies that have nothing to do with what you are inquiring about. Calling them results in being transferred endlessly from one person to another for hours. Once you finally do get a "supervisor" (supposedly) they ask for specific rides. I say ALL RIDES and they continue to ask for each specific ride. I explain that I am not given the info on time travelled to pick up riders and therefore cannot determine which specific rides that need addressed. I give them one ride that I know I drove a total of 23 mins for $5 and they claim I was paid correctly. The fees they are taking out now range from 23% to over 50%. We are being robbed blind and Uber is giving us the runaround. I sat down to make an excel spreadsheet of the breakdown of each ride and discovered it is nearly impossible. They have the charges divided in such a way that I was up to 20 different columns. To sit down at the end of each day and individually enter each ride would take at least another 3-4 hours (unpaid). Uber should not be allowed to exist at this point. This is beyond exploitation at this point.



I hear you.man. I'm sorry that's happening to you. I stopped driving full time and only drive occasionally. Then again my idea of occasionally is 3 or 4 days a week and not 7 days 10 to 15 hours a day. Uber and Lyft's master plan to disrupt(destroy) the taxi industry a) didn't work and b) going to rebound on them so hard it's not funny.... the transportation industry (taxi companies and livery companies) are going to lobby local and state governments to de-regulate the industry to the point that anybody can paint whatever car yellow and just add some stickers and not even get a TLC license. And shit states that require the medallion will eventually just scrapp them altogether. And in my opinion uber and lyft should fail, go out of business, pay restitution to the drivers, and most definitely NOT be bailed out. They are predator companies. And cab companies are partially to blame for some of this. They should have been adapting to their environments. Now most cabbies everywhere are going to have to go 100% rogue. And no I never drove a cab before driving uber/left. And yes cabbies used to **** with the tourists that didn't know where they were going, and it was wrong then as it is now. But what riders are doing to drivers today with the abuse of the 5 star bullshit is way worse than antics of cabbies trying to make extra cash. The pendulum will swing back the other way. You'll see. Uber and Lyft won't be at the top forever.


----------



## pacowboysfan1 (Jan 13, 2022)

pacowboysfan1 said:


>


The rates are horrible compared to a year ago on the original platform. Also, we are experiencing Uber giving us an upfront quote and at the end of the trip they are shorting us $2.00. Don't ask why it's $2.00 but it is. Many drivers are experiencing this in my market and I called last Friday about it. After the third supervisor, he admitted there was something in the system he saw where I was quoted one price and paid another price. He instantly paid me $5.00 to make up the mistake, but I told him, I'm not so much concerned about the $2.00, I'm concerned that it's happening at all and to so many people. .It's theft and fraud.

Also, I just heard this upfront pricing is being expanded in the US. You should hope it doesn't reach your market. It's a scam. They are robbing us. They are taking up to 52% of the fare.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Its uber. They hit the race to the bottom. Other company too. If you cannot find a way. It's so simple you must quit now. It will never get better 8year driver here. It's always been on a decline...
If you love driving in your city. Get a cab D.L. and drive a cab for $2 plus a mile


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

pacowboysfan1 said:


> There are so many things going on with Uber vs. the driver in the last 6 months. I'm in the Savannah Georgia market and we are in the "PILOT" market for "upfront" pricing. Since September 2021 Uber started showing the driver exactly how much they will be paid and exactly where they will be going upfront, prior to us accepting the ride. The only trouble is our rates have plummeted and Uber is taking up to 50% of the fares. Fact.
> Secondly, many people in my market have had their accounts hacked and had their weekly wages stolen. We have evidence that this is being done from the inside of the Uber company. Drivers are receiving calls from "UBER SUPPORT" showing on their caller ID and from that point accounts are being hacked and money stolen.
> Third, We just received the 2022 user agreement. Nowhere in there does it say you will be disciplined for cancelling or declining rides. In fact, it explicitly says the driver has the choice to accept or not accept a ride. As you can imagine, in my test market, we have Diamond and Platinum members who for the past 6 months cannot get out of the blue category because what has happened in this PILOT test market, because you can see where you are going, Uber is sending rides that are 10-15 minutes away for pick up then the ride another 10-15 minutes further away from your start point for $10-$12 pay. Therefore, drivers decline these rides and get punished by uber for not taking this senseless ride. Once your acceptance rate reaches a certain point, Uber punishes you by suspending your account. Sounds to me like they are our employer and not a PLATFORM for independent contractors??
> Fourth, I just got off the phone with a fellow driver who gave me a recent scenerio of the amount of a riders tip was different than what he received. A rider told the driver he was prompted to tip prior to the conclusion of his ride. The driver told him not to tip until the end of the ride. The rider tipped immediately. At the end of the ride, it showed up on the drivers app that the rider tipped $18. The rider proceeded to tell the driver he tipped $33 for the ride. The driver contacted Uber support for clarification, and after being bounced around to several different people, the driver was given $14 additional for the ride. I suppose Uber did not learn their lesson the first time when they were indeed sued and lost a class action lawsuit for skimming drivers tip money. I'm very very skeptical now more than ever of the computer controlled app.
> ...


RS can be a super side-hustle...but a miserable "full time" job....I'd suggest all ants leverage it for the former but NOT subject yourselves to the latter.


----------

